# Little Lily in a cup



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I took some more pictures of my new rat girl Lily, who turns 6 weeks old tomorrow! I thought I'd share them here! As you can see she's that small she fits into a plastic cup haha, her ears are so huge. You can see how big they are in the bath as well (In case anyone is wondering, I like to introduce my new rats to baths as soon as possible so they're accustomed to them and not stressed in the chance they get very messy or smelly fur; for example getting poop stuck in it):

View attachment 24818












View attachment 24842








Definitely the cutest rat I've got.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG I'm dying!! Need... Rattie.... Babies....! ! ! Must resist urge to buy them....so .......cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

She is precious!! Love the bath pics!!


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Awwww I LOVE her huge ears!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a_sweets (Nov 7, 2012)

So adorable!! I can't get over those ears, they're just too cute!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Holy crap she is adorable


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

She is just so ridiculously beautiful. ;D


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Awww so gorgeous! Those ears!!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Big Eared rattie! Sweet face.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comments haha! Her ears are really big, she looks like she's gonna take off some days! In case anyone's wondering, she's a Russian Blue Dumbo Rex


----------



## Suziqt1988 (Feb 26, 2013)

Both of my rattles hate getting baths. You're very lucky, she is really cute and likes water.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

oh my gosh these are cute!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies haha! She's grown so much now in just over 2 weeks, heading towards 2 months old next week! I'll try and get more pictures of her.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh boy, she's a big cutie-pie! 

Could you PM me some bathing tips for newly adopted rats that are still warming up to being handled?


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is adorable! She looks so adorable taking a bath! I'm trying to get mine used to water :c


----------

